# Morning in Maine- Lush & the ducklings, Copley& Porcupine, Finn, Tally,Mud & Mystic



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic got supermuddy chasing a turkey through a swamp, but he napped for about three hours after our five mile hike


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley always scopes out the treetops for porcupines and squirrels:


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow...they're so beautiful!Thanks for posting these...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn's back is feeling better this week with the gabapentin, and his smile is back:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally is big on apres walk snuggling and hanging out


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> Wow...they're so beautiful!Thanks for posting these...


Thank you! Walking with them is my favorite part of the day.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, it's beautiful where you are. My favorite part of the day is walking Jacob in the evening, no rush and peaceful. Thank you for your pictures.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures. Max would love that river.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are gorgeous! How can Mystic still look handsome despite being in the mud?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Your photos are just beautiful. Wow what beautiful dogs. It made my day..


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

As a fellow Mainer, have you any magic secrets as to how to porcupine-proof your dogs? Out of my remaining three...two have been quilled, one twice, although one didn't really count because he found a dead one and rolled in it. That was one loooooong bath night, lemme tell you.

We live on the grounds of an old granite quarry on the shore and it's porkie-palooza around here!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. I can see how that is the favorite part of your day, it would be mine also!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> As a fellow Mainer, have you any magic secrets as to how to porcupine-proof your dogs? Out of my remaining three...two have been quilled, one twice, although one didn't really count because he found a dead one and rolled in it. That was one loooooong bath night, lemme tell you.
> 
> We live on the grounds of an old granite quarry on the shore and it's porkie-palooza around here!



No advice! The porcupines are everywhere. three of mine actively avoid, but Copley knows how to "wrangle" them, and will keep his face to their faces, barking gleefully like a madman. It's a high stakes game, and he did get quilled for the first time in a while a few weeks ago. Dumb!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your dogs are just beautiful, gorgeous scenery. 

I can see why your walks with them is the favorite part of your day-what a great way to begin a day.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

The scenery sets the stage for your beautiful dogs. Mystic is just outstanding, hard to remember he is still a "kid"! Loved seeing your beautiful pictures and just superb dogs.

I need you to come trim my dogs ears to look like your dogs!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of your crew. Love the woods this time of year. Everything is so green, and yes, lush.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally and his purple frisbee


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just so lovely your babies!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely photos of lovely dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

While all the photos are gorgeous, the one of Finn is really special.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I showed my DH your pictures and he admired your crew then said, "What does her CAR look like after a walk like that?!!!" (Might just get him off my case as he refers to my car as the "dog-mobile") 

All your pictures of your gang are beautiful, but I love, love, LOVE the one of Finn smiling! Makes me want to reach through the computer screen and smooch that handsome face.

Thanks for sharing them - they beautifully capture a summer morning in Maine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You're pictures just make me happy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

brianne said:


> I showed my DH your pictures and he admired your crew then said, "What does her CAR look like after a walk like that?!!!" (Might just get him off my case as he refers to my car as the "dog-mobile")
> 
> All your pictures of your gang are beautiful, but I love, love, LOVE the one of Finn smiling! Makes me want to reach through the computer screen and smooch that handsome face.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them - they beautifully capture a summer morning in Maine.


If your DH saw my car, he would hug you and thank you for how nice yours is!
My car takes a beating from the mud and salt water, no doubt about it.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so glad to see Finn is feeling better. You must be so relieved.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

desilu said:


> I am so glad to see Finn is feeling better. You must be so relieved.


I am so relieved.The gabapentin made a huge difference. I has missed him even wagging is tail, and he is eating again.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...9392438_5439403266665148178_o_zps7aa7001b.jpg


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, as always! They certainly love the water!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. The second one you posted today is fantastic.
Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Love your fabulous clicks, your stunning pups and the glimpses of the grand state of maine. Havent been back in 20 years. Methinks time has come 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

olliversmom said:


> Love your fabulous clicks, your stunning pups and the glimpses of the grand state of maine. Havent been back in 20 years. Methinks time has come
> Thanks for sharing.


Maine is a really great place to live with dogs ( except for the yucky ticks!). I do feel lucky there is so much community land and open water compared to other states in which I have lived.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Before sunrise- foggy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am really enjoying your fabulous pictures of your beautiful dogs. 

Maine looks gorgeous, I am going to have to add it to my list of places to visit.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maine is an easy place to live with dogs. I lived in Indiana before, and that was much harder. Connecticut was in the middle.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow...your photos are remarkable. I'm guessing that's not an iPhone you're using! 

I love that smooch photo so very much...now I want two Goldens!


----------

